# Beatles ... "Eight days a week" documentary



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ive been hearing about this documentary directed by Ron Howard for a good while now..
I think they had the premier in London a few days ago..

guess what...?

Was flicking around the TV and the dammed show was just about to start on one of the movie channels I have..
I recorded and watched the whole thing...
pretty good stuff...plenty of new stage footage scenes.
All in all a dammed good documentary...my compliments to Ron Howard..

G.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Crap, I didn't connect the dots on that. I too had seen the trailer, and I didn't realize that this was the doc on the movie channels tonight. I'll search the guide.


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

CTV is showing this doc this Tuesday night, Nov. 8.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Silent Otto said:


> CTV is showing this doc this Tuesday night, Nov. 8.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Silent Otto said:


> CTV is showing this doc this Tuesday night, Nov. 8.


Cool! Thanks for that. I'm 1/3rd of the way through a new McCartney biography and am interested in watching this.

It's good to know at least one channel won't be covering the craziness down south wall to wall.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

No TV in this house. I will have to wait until it comes to YouTube.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up. Strolled into the living room 20 seconds before it started and set the PVR to record.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Ohh thanks for this! I just set my PVR to record the later show on CTV West.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great show with some extremely good quality footage.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Watching it right now. (Mountain Time)


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I quite enjoyed it. Being of a certain age, I was front row centre with thousands of others for the British invasion. It was quite easy to see why they gave up touring.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I watched the other night and reminded of what an incredible band.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. Strolled into the living room 20 seconds before it started and set the PVR to record.


Watched it yesterday. What a bright light in the midst of a sometime dark week!

I first learned of them around November '63, when Jack Paar showed some footage of "this phenomenon happening in England". Can't remember if it was before or after the Kennedy assassination. Like so many, I was glued to the TV for Ed Sullivan on Feb. 9, 16, and 23, when I was thrice entertained by them twice .

Two things stood out for me from the documentary:
1) John Lennon _sure _did love them Rickenbackers.
2) I'd never seen Ringo attack the drums with such ferocity. I was used to him swinging his head jovially from side to side, but never this. I mean, he wasn't _Steve Moore_, but it was more energy than I had ever witnessed from him previously. He wasn't just a bit player. He _pushed_ them.

The Sugarmegs site has a surfeit of Beatles shows and rehearsals recorded over the years, including many of the shows profiled in the Eight Days flic. You can scroll through them here: SugarMegs Streaming Server

They used to have a compilation of the Christmas flexidics they would send out to the fan club members, which gave one a good sense of the sense of humour pervading the press conferences. I'll see if I can spot it in the list.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was 13 when the Beatles came roaring out of Britain. They are the reason I am on this forum in the first place. I was amazed how much I already knew about them. For example I remember sometime reading or hearing that George was first to say "That's It" when it came to touring. Not bad for 2 hr movie just about the touring years. But I think they could have done a 6 to 8 part series on these guys with all the information, interviews and footage that is out there. Anyone here ever what the Ken Burns documentary series Jazz? Maybe not quite that extensive, but there is a lot that could be done.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Found it. It's here: http://www.archive.org/serve/Beatle...les2011-04ChristmasAlbumRemasteredEdition.wma


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> But I think they could have done a 6 to 8 part series on these guys with all the information, interviews and footage that is out there.


Beatles Anthology Directors Cut


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

I loved it! I'm also a certain age, those who saw the famous Ed Sullivan show in a living room that was crowded with my older sister and her frantic friends. I was just getting into learning to play and had never seen an electric guitar before(really). Having lived through the whole Beatles phenom and having been a fan of most of the music all my life I never get tired of seeing these kinds of shows. Here's a fun fact, in the movie "Hard Days Night", the little boy pushing a tire around with a stick while Ringo has a conversation with him was played by Phil Collins of Genesis fame.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Jim9guitars said:


> I loved it! I'm also a certain age, those who saw the famous Ed Sullivan show in a living room that was crowded with my older sister and her frantic friends. I was just getting into learning to play and had never seen an electric guitar before(really). Having lived through the whole Beatles phenom and having been a fan of most of the music all my life I never get tired of seeing these kinds of shows. Here's a fun fact, in the movie "Hard Days Night", the little boy pushing a tire around with a stick while Ringo has a conversation with him was played by Phil Collins of Genesis fame.


A young Phil Collins appeared in the audience during the "You Can't Do That" number though the sequence was cut from the film.

The tire that Ringo Starr trips over in the scene at the river bank had to be thrown again and again, as it kept rolling incorrectly. Finally, after numerous wasted takes, it was offered to young actor David Janson, on hand to play the young boy Ringo meets. Janson rolled the tire correctly on the first try.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I was in England visiting relatives in September, 1963. Beatlemania was in full swing at that time on that side of the pond. My first exposure was laying on my grandfathers sitting room floor watching the tele (Top of the Pops, maybe) as the host pulled a rubber beetle out of a box and the audience went absolutely wild. When those four moptops started playing I knew, at the tender age of 7, what I wanted to be.

My parents had other plans


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

Slooky said:


> A young Phil Collins appeared in the audience during the "You Can't Do That" number though the sequence was cut from the film.
> 
> The tire that Ringo Starr trips over in the scene at the river bank had to be thrown again and again, as it kept rolling incorrectly. Finally, after numerous wasted takes, it was offered to young actor David Janson, on hand to play the young boy Ringo meets. Janson rolled the tire correctly on the first try.


I'll have to see if I can find where I got my info, I thought it was from a Genesis documentary, in any event Phil Collins appears to have had something to do with it at some point.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Actually on youtube their is a piece on Phil Collins about his role in that movie. he was an extra (part of the audience) and he stops the film where he shows where he is. If he didn't stop it you wouldn't be able to see him. Like I said it was cut out from the film.

I remember too sitting in front of the television watching the Ed Sullivan show when The Beatles came on. I knew right then I wanted to play the guitar when I get older.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

OK, I should probably cut back on the scotch when I'm watching these documentaries.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Jim9guitars said:


> OK, I should probably cut back on the scotch when I'm watching these documentaries.


lol

The only reason I knew Phil Collins was not that kid was because I had bought the Dvd A Hard Days Night when it was re released a few years back and they interviewed that kid ( who was now grown up) as part of extra footage and it wasn't Phil


----------

